# affordable trimmer (?)



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I am looking for a trimmer (?) that would have the #10 blade to use on Llama's face and paws. the price is a big concern at the moment.

I'd like a corded one, since I don't fancy messing with batteries. I am a bit unsure if it's a trimmer I need or a clipper. a trimmer for the face, right?

right now I have a cheap Oster, but the blade is not good for Llama and the way in which it works fluctuates: sometimes it's louder and sometimes quieter, which makes me wonder...

thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love my Mini Moser BUT it comes with a #30 blade & one needs to work up to that close of a shave so one doesn't leave a rash behind. These are affordable on sale for under $60 at the moment from some stores otherwise they are over $70. The come as a Cord/Cordless which I love, easy detachable blade that just POPs off- NO screws etc., light weight, guide combs (so you can go to a #10 length) & do everything I need to do for face, feet, tail & sani on my Mini & Toys. I use it as a clean up for my own St. Poo where there might be sticky outies & along the lip line where I need a tiny blade. I should be getting my full size Moser on Monday or Tuesday & I will let you know how I like it.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

For a cheapo but decent trimmer, the Wahl Super PocketPro is okay judging by the reviews. It comes with blade combs so I think you can get equivalent to a #10 blade. It's only about $20 from Petsmart online but you can probably get it at a local Petsmart/Petco too.

It isn't corded though. 

And I can't think of many trimmers that are corded or that come with a #10 blade unless you are willing to spend a lot more money for one with an adjustable size blade, which still will be without a cord.

However, a decent but cheap trimmer with a cord is the peanut or also called the Tid-bit by Wahl.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> And I can't think of many trimmers that are corded or that come with a #10 blade unless you are willing to spend a lot more money for one with an adjustable size blade, which still will be without a cord.


which would you recommend (adjustable, even if it's pricier and cordless)?

what do you think about this one? Amazon.com: Andis 20995 Detachable Blade Animal Clipper: Kitchen & Dining

is it not suitable for the face?


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not sure, I haven't heard of those before. I think this is a clipper and not a trimmer.

I usually stay away from those pet quality do it yourself at home type clippers. They don't work in my opinion.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

hm, apparently all Wahl trimmers have either #30 or #40 blades. this is getting complicated.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I have the Wahl Bravura, it can be operated corded or not. I LOVE it. It adjusts from 9-10-15-30-40. It is quieter than a clipper, and is great for FFT. I have also used it on Kodi my mini to clip his body down to the 9 for a lamb trim, while scissoring his legs and with the combs to leave some more hair in the winter before I bought my bigger clippers. 

For a toy I think you could get away with this as your only clipper/trimmer. It's lighter than a my Andis 2 speed, and quieter.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> I have the Whal Bravura, it can be operated corded or not. I LOVE it. It adjusts from 9-10-15-30-40. It is quieter than a clipper, and is great for FFT. I have also used it on Kodi my mini to clip his body down to the 9 for a lamb trim, while scissoring his legs and with the combs to leave some more hair in the winter before I bought my bigger clippers.
> 
> For a toy I think you could get away with this as your only clipper/trimmer. It's lighter than a my Andis 2 speed, and quieter.


is this the one?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

That's it. I don't remember paying that much for it though. But it's been 2 years.

Petedge also sells metal combs for it. The kit comes with a few plastic ones, but the metal ones are much nicer if you choose to go that route. I don't think the regular combs fit the adjustable blade so make sure you get the right ones. Here is pet edge's link Wahl 5- in-1 Stainless Steel Attachment Combs | PetEdge.com I have the 1/2 inch for Kodi's "winter haircut"


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I am also looking for a trimmer, can I ask how wide is the blade on the Wahl Bravura?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Actual blade length is about 1.5 inches.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

The Groomers Lounge has a nice website. Go to the Bulletin Board & then look for the title "Tools &" , click & then go to the clippers/trimmers & there will be reviews from everyday groomers on the clippers that have worked & haven't worked. It is an individual opinion but you will find groomers that have had terrible trouble with a certain brand & others love the brand. Anyway, if you want a corded clipper for around $100.00 then look into the Wahl KM2. You will get your #10 blade & an easy clipper to work with. Most of us Pro Groomers like ones with more speed but I am sure this is fine for what you want. I am an Andis lover BUT recently there have been more & more groomers getting new ones & having trouble with them. Too bad because my clippers are a good 5-8 years of age & doing just fine. I hope Andis fixes the problem soon.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I own the AGP 2 speed (green square housing) and I love it, I have only had them a couple of months though. Cuts smooth and is super quiet! They really work best with andis blades though. I also have a oster turbo 2 speed & the wahl km2. I hate the osters, I have had nothing but repair issues with them since I bought them, they came back "fixed" only to break again so they are in storage. The wahls are ok but the vibration bothers my hand so I prefer my andis too!
Thanks for the groomers lounge info I will look too!

PS thank you for the blade length info that helps ALOT!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

star said:


> I own the AGP 2 speed (green square housing)


this one? Andis AGP 2-Speed Clippers (AD27640)


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm confused. Are you looking for a trimmer or a clipper? They're two different things that serve different functions.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> I'm confused. Are you looking for a trimmer or a clipper? They're two different things that serve different functions.


I am confused myself. since Llama's face looks bald after shaving, I was advised to use #10 blade. but I don't even see a trimmer that would have such a blade. they seem to come with "fine blades," which is what makes Llama's face look bald now.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I have the Andis AGC2 clipper as well. I use it for the body especially on my standard. 

I would definitely classify this as a clipper. It's heavier, louder, and vibrates more than the Bravura or any trimmer. But it is stronger and easier to cut a standard with. It usually comes with a 10 blade then you have to buy more if you want different lengths.

I can't get this near Kodi's face AT ALL. I've worked VERY hard with desensitization to be able to clip his face with the Bravura. He will tolerate it on his body, but usually I just use the Bravura to make it easier on all of us.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> It's heavier, louder, and vibrates more than the Bravura or any trimmer.


but Bravura is also classified as a clipper, yes? wow, and I thought grad school was kinda difficult. :shocked:


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

would this one have a #10? Andis Adjustable Blade Pet Clipper Kit - Dog Grooming Clippers and Dog Hair Clippers from PETCO.com


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> but Bravura is also classified as a clipper, yes? wow, and I thought grad school was kinda difficult. :shocked:


Personally on the spectrum between an trimmer and a clipper I'd put the Bravura in the middle. Others may not completely agree though.

The bravura does not have as much umph as a clipper like my Andis 2 speed. It is perfect for FFT and can do body work on a toy/mini but it would take me forever to clip my standard with it. On the other hand it isn't very tiny like a trimmer. I wouldn't use a true trimmer to cut Kodi's body.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay, it seems you have three choices.

1. Buy a clipper that comes with a #10 blade or buy a #10 blade for it and use that.

2. Buy a trimmer/clipper with an adjust a size blade, like the Wahl Bravura for instance, and set it to #10. I however prefer a #9 because Ginger has sensitive skin and breaks out with close cutting blades. A #9 still cuts pretty darn close. She's not a show dog so there's no reason why I have to get her skin used to anything higher than a #9 blade. 

3. Buy a clipper/trimmer and use blade combs on the blade to get a cut equivalent to a #10 blade's cut. You will obviously need a blade higher than a #10 for this to work. What size blade you will need depends on what blade combs you get. I like the Wahl stainless steel combs and you can use quite a few different size blades under these combs.

If you go with option 3, you might get track lines. Cutting without blade combs usually gets a smoother cut. At least it's been so in my experience.

I think all the info I gave you is correct but it would be helpful if someone else could confirm before you go out and buy anything.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> Okay, it seems you have three choices.
> 
> 1. Buy a clipper that comes with a #10 blade or buy a #10 blade for it and use that.
> 
> ...


I am leaning to either #1 or 2. I am looking into Laube Speed Feed. it has the #9. Llama's skin is definitely very sensitive.

what do people think about Laube?


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not happy with it. Several of my friends and I purchased the new speed feed model and all of us have had problems with it. Most of us had to return ours, some multiple times. I wasn't happy with Laube's service or the fact that they denied that there was any problem with the speed feed and so many people returning them. Which is why I returned mine and am willing to spend more money on a Bravura.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> this one? Andis AGP 2-Speed Clippers (AD27640)


Yes that is the set of clippers I have. It is amazing how quiet they are & how powerful they clip. I am looking for a trimmer now with a narrower blade for clipping poodle feet. I am considering just getting a toe blade instead because I use my andis for her face since it is quiet.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> I'm not happy with it. Several of my friends and I purchased the new speed feed model and all of us have had problems with it. Most of us had to return ours, some multiple times. I wasn't happy with Laube's service or the fact that they denied that there was any problem with the speed feed and so many people returning them. Which is why I returned mine and am willing to spend more money on a Bravura.


OK... I'm settling on the Bravura, but I'll probably have to wait a month or so to save up. this is the one, right? Wahl 418700-430B -

I think the positive reviews I read referred to the older model of Laube.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats the one I have. Also the metal Bravura snap on combs (1/2 and 1/4 inch) to do Kodi's body from Pet Edge.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just to add to your confusion I bought the full sized Moser & am loving it. I loved the Mini Moser & was looking for another trimmer but larger. Decisions between the Wahl Moser, Bravura, Chromodo & then the Laube Speed Feed were on my top list. But after lots of debate & ready different reviews I decided on the Moser just because I love the small one so much. The Moser has 5 adjustments with the #9,10,15,30,& 40. I have only had it for 2 days but so far so good & am loving it just as much as the Mini Moser.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

3dogs said:


> Just to add to your confusion I bought the full sized Moser & am loving it. I loved the Mini Moser & was looking for another trimmer but larger. Decisions between the Wahl Moser, Bravura, Chromodo & then the Laube Speed Feed were on my top list. But after lots of debate & ready different reviews I decided on the Moser just because I love the small one so much. The Moser has 5 adjustments with the #9,10,15,30,& 40. I have only had it for 2 days but so far so good & am loving it just as much as the Mini Moser.


Moser Mini Arco Clippers - Horse Clippers from SmartPak Equine

fixed position blade that cuts to 1/50''--does it mean I'd get #9 or 10?


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

A blade that cuts 1/50" is a #30 blade. 

This might be helpful: Clipper Blade Usage Guide | PetEdge.com


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

for those of you who use the Bravura--can you sharpen the blades?


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

what do people think about this one? Andis AGC Clippers - Statelinetack.com

I like the idea of choosing the blades I actually need, but is it more worthwhile than the Moser or Bravura for my needs?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

The local guy who sharpens blades said he can sharpen the Bravura, although I've never had it done.

I have the 2 speed version of that clipper. And I use it for my standards body and occasionally the minis body. 

What are you looking to do just tidy up FFT between grooms or do full grooms. And how much hair do you want to leave on the dog. The Andis AGC you can use different blades up to a 3 which leaves about 1/2 inch of hair. But you can also use snap on combs to get different lengths with either clipper.

I use my Bravura over my AGC2 whenever I can. Quieter, Lighter, Easier to drag out and do a quick touch up of FFT.


----------



## mokicruz (Feb 28, 2011)

*Oster A5 vs Andis AGC*

Oster A5 2-Speed Clipper with 10 Blade (Camo) $109.95 is the same thing I have only a different color and slower SPM for 40 dollars less than my blue turbo. It's not a Turbo so it doesn't operate at 4000 SPM but 2700 SPM is fast enough If you are considering an AGC. They are only 2600 SPM. I like the Oster turbo A5 speed with their heavy duty Parts but the regular A5 just doesn't run as fast and has the same heavy duty replaceable parts. Blade changes to keep from burning the animal are about 10 minutes apart at 4000SPM. I traded up from an AGC but it weighs an insignificant amount more and heats non-Ceramic Blades a little faster . The air coming out the front is faster and hotter running at 4000 SPM. You aren't in one spot very long when it's that fast though. A light trimmer is handy if you go to one of the heavy duty rebuildable clippers. 

Ryan's Pet Supplies
Ryan's Pet Supplies


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> What are you looking to do just tidy up FFT between grooms or do full grooms. And how much hair do you want to leave on the dog.


we groom ourselves. trying to, I should say. as for how much hair--Vlada has thick coat, so a cheapo Oster with a #40 works well for her. but Llama's hair is very fine and she has sensitive skin and her face starts looking beautiful a few days after a shave with the #40.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

That Andis will work on body, face and privates but will be a little difficult to get in between toes with. At least it is for me.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> That Andis will work on body, face and privates but will be a little difficult to get in between toes with. At least it is for me.


how about Bravura or Moser?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't have a problem with the Bravura for clipping the feet. Thats what I use for FFTS on both of my guys.

ETA I think you would be able to use either the Bravura or the AGC for your use. Either by using snap on combs on either clipper, or using a longer blade 5/4/3 on the AGC.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

The Bravura and Moser blades are supposed to be thinner so it'd be easier to get in between toes. You also use the corner of the blade, not the whole edge when doing in between toes.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I ended up getting this if anyone wonders: Andis Plus+ AG 2-Speed Clipper | PetEdge.com

we'll see if we like it.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think this is just fine for what you are looking to do. Andis usually comes with a #10 blade which should be fine for the face & tail. I like my paws a bit tighter. You can buy a small 5/8 Toe Blade & that cuts about a #30 but works well for a St. or Mini Poo paws. I have used Andis for years as a Pro & never bothered with Oster. 

I really love my new Moser & Mini Moser for the fft & the Moser for some blocking work. These are also very quiet so around the face on the whole has been real nice for the pups that have been coming in recently.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

this Andis clipper is so big....


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

You get used to it. You might want to get a cheapo Super Pocket Pro for areas you can't reach with the Andis. It's a decent, cheap trimmer.


----------



## mokicruz (Feb 28, 2011)

*Your clipper*

They are Real Clippers for clipping lots of animals. The little trimmer you already have will be handy sometimes. The blade drives easy to change and are Cheaper to replace than on the Oster. It is about the same as the A5 only quiter and a little cooler. You should be able to get along with them for a long time. Your little friends will get sick and tired of you taking the clippers out to play with all the time. When things work so well you enjoy the work it will make a big difference.


----------

